# Window tinting in winter ( below freezing temps)



## SG1 (Sep 24, 2002)

Are there any negative effects to having windows tinted when the outside temps are below freezing? (for example, moisture between the glass and window tinting expanding and contracting).


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

*my suggestion*

call a few local tint shops and ask them for a quote and then bring up your question. professional installed tinting is done in-doors anyway to minimize dust particles collection. i'm not sure if the cold weather will impact the tint settling.


----------



## BigRain (Sep 30, 2002)

I've a friend who tinted his VW Cabrio during the winter (sub 0 temp in Canada) and his tint worked out fine. But I'd like to find out what the shops say to you as well~ I'm also considering getting a tint job done here in NY>


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Supposedly, in order to fully "cure", the tint job needs to bake in the sun for a few days. I'd be willing to bet that the [better] shops use some type of heat lamp to speed the process, when applying the tint in colder weather?


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

They do use heat lamps in colder weather, just don't go bring your car to be tinted if it is foggy or raining. I a truck I used to own I got the windows tinted in about 35 degree weather and it was raining outside. They had so much trouble putting the tint on even with a heat lamp, it kept wanting to bubble and one little spot stayed that way. It should take a couple of days more to cure because it is cold outside. I would just keep my windows up for at least a week after getting them done, but if its a nice day just cold you should have no problem.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

When I got my windows tinted, the installer specifically said that for the next 3-5 days I should park the car in the sun to cure the film. Easy to do in SoCal any time of year!


----------



## SG1 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Tint Update*

Did some research on the web and found out you can safely apply tint when the temp range between 40 + 90 degrees. That being said, I already experimented on my test vehicle (Nissan) 2 days ago. Temp was about 25 - 30 degrees (windchill in the teens) and snowing outside. The estimate temp inside my garage was probably 40ish. I used performance metalized 35% tint on 2 flat side windows. Turns out there are no major issues other then very cold fingers. The tint turned out fine, no bubbles or voids. My next challenge is to tint the BMW... which is significantly more difficult to do. Things that will probably haunt me are the dot matrixes, the auto-lowering window (coupe), and the curved back window. For those of you with tinted windows, how was the back window done? 1 piece, 2 piece or 3 piece?? Also did they tint over the dot Matrix?


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Dot matrix covered, back window in one piece.

If you don't remove the dots or glue the tint you'll most likely
have to detail it after it cures, (squeegee it down again over
the dots). That's how mine was done, (Formula One tint),
and it looks "acceptable" - I've seen better, but it's good enough.

For the coupe auto window function, just pull the fuse while
it's curing, (don't know which one, mine's a sedan).

:thumbup:


----------



## 325xi-SteelGray (Dec 27, 2001)

Both my 325xi and 330ci were tinted in the winter - no problem what-so-ever.

I never removed the fuse for the window on the 330ci and I did not have any problems with the curing!

Best of luck!


----------

